# إضاءة الفلورسنت بالقرب من الآلة .. احذر !



## mostafamwafy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

​للعاملين فى عنابر العمل التى تضاء باللمبات الفلورسنت .. احذر هذا الخطر العجيب!!

فى عنبر من عنابر العمل داخل أحد المصانع كان العامل عبد الراضى يعمل فى همة ونشاط أمام الماكينة التى يعمل عليها عندما لاحظ أن أحد التروس السريعة قد بدأ فى التباطؤ غير العادى الى ان توقف تماماً رغم أن الكهرباء لم تنقطع والموتور يعمل. 

اقترب عبد الراضى من الترس لكى يستطلع الأمر ومد يده لكى يدفعه فى اتجاه الحركة. وما أن مست يده الترس حتى صرخ صرخة قوية سمعها كل من كان فى العنبر رغم الضوضاء العالية الصادرة عن الماكينات الكثيرة الموزعة فى أنحاء العنبر.

سارع العمال لانقاذ زميلهم .. حيث وجدوه يتألم من اصابة بالغة فى أصابعه والدماء تنزف بغزارة منها وكان يشير فى رعب الى الترس الذى بدا أنه عاد للدوران من تلقاء نفسه.

 ما الذى جعلك يا عبد الراضى تقوم بوضع أصابعك على الترس الدوار؟ الا تعرف خطر ذلك؟
فيجيبهم عبد الراضى المسكين بان الترس كان متوقفاً تماماً وقد رآه بعينيه هاتين اللتين سيأكلهما الدود!! .. فينظرون اليه فى عجب!!

كانت سيارة الاسعاف قد اتت سريعا كى تنقل عبد الراضى الى المستشفى القريب. كما حضر المهندس مسئول السلامة لكى يعاين الحادث ويعرف ملابساته وأسبابه.

كان العنبر كله مضاء باستخدام  اللمبات الفلورسنت . ومن المعروف أن هذا النوع من الاضاءة وهى من الكهرباء الترددية AC يصدر ذبذبات عالية مثل ما تصدر عن الاجزاء المتحركة المنتظمة مثل التروس والمراوح وغيرها وتقاس هذه الذبذبات بالسايكل فى الثانية الواحدة .

وفى أماكن العمل المضاءة باللمبات الفلورسنت وبها تروس أو مراوح فى حالة حركة يتصادف أن تتساوى الذبذبات الصادرة عن اللمبات الفلورسنت أو مضاعفاتها مع الذبذبات الصادرة عن الآلات والماكينات فتحدث ظاهرة تسمى فى علم السلامة والصحة المهنية  Stroboscopic Effect ، وهذه الظاهرة تجعلنا نرى الاجزاء الدوارة فى غير سرعتها الطبيعية أو نراها متوقفة تماماً. 

وأتذكر عندما كنت حاضراً فى أحد مؤتمرات الامن الصناعى فى باريس أن أحضروا أمامنا جهازاً مزوداً بلمبة فلورسنت صغيرة ويمكن بهذا الجهاز التحكم كما نريد عن طريق
مفتاح مركب به فى الذبذبات الصادرة عن اللمبة وكان امام الجهاز مروحة ستاند تدور بكامل سرعتها.

وبدأ المحاضر فى توجيه الاضاءة ناحية المروحة وفى تحريك المفتاح يميناً ويساراً وشد ما كانت دهشتنا جميعاً عندما رأينا المروحة تتباطأ سرعتها حتى توقفت تماماً أو بمعنى أصح رأيناها متوقفة رغم أنها تدور بسرعتها الطبيعية ونسمع صوتها. 

والآن يا إخوانى فالنحذر من الاضاءة الفلورسنت فى الاماكن التى تحوى آلات دوارة أو مراوح ... ويجب تغيير هذا النوع من الاضاءة فوراً لأن احتمالات حدوث الـ  Stroboscopi
حتى وان كان 1% فهو فى النهاية خطر قائم علينا تجنبه سواء فى العمل أو فى منازلنا.


 قام مسئول السلامة بكتابة تقريره عن الحادث وتحليله ومسبباته بهدف عدم تكرار هذا الحادث مستفبلاً أو تكرار اى حادث آخر شبيه. وكان ضمن ما أوصى به:

 - مخاطبة الادارة لتزويد كافة الاجهزة الخطرة بأنظمة أمان وخطوط حماية ضد خطأ العنصر البشرى وذلك بصفة عاجلة.

 - تغيير نظام الاضاءة الحالى " الفلورسنت " بآخر مناسب.

 - توعية كافة العمال بالمخاطر الميكانيكية للماكينات والمعدات الموجودة 

 - المعدات التى يصعب عملياً تركيب أنظمة أمان لها تزود بالحواجز أو العوازل Guard Rails المناسبة والكفيلة بمنع وصول أى جزء من الانسان أو ملابسه اليها.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تعريف ممتاز بمخاطر مصابيح الفلورسنت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## salman080 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة ممتازة ,,,,,,,,,اشكرك عليها أخي الكريم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز mostafamwafy على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن ما هي أفضل طرق الإضاءة التي لا تسبب أية مشاكل للعاملين على ماكنات تحتوي على أجزاء دوارة.


----------



## أبوالوليد المهندس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
وتنبيه عجيب


----------



## karem tarek (5 أكتوبر 2009)

برجاء المساعدة في نشر دراسة عن أحمال مبني اداري كبير أو فندق كبير
كريم طارق


----------



## sayed00 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مصطفى على المعلومة

لكن هل ذلك ينطبق على لمبات الفورسنت فقط؟؟

كما هو معلوم ان جميع لمبات الاضاءة تعمل بالـ ac الا ما هو بسيط جدا من يعمل بالـ dc

اريد ابحاث او كتب ذو علاقة بالموضوع 


تحياتى


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس مصطفى وافي .. mostafamwafy
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل .. لقد إستفدنا من هذه التجربة العملية ، وإننا منتظرين منك المزيد. وفقك الله.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almasry (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وشيق ومعلومة جديدة قيمة


----------



## mostafamwafy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

انا شاكر للجميع جدا حسن المتابعة والتعليق الجميل
وهذا يشجعنى على البحث عن المزيد من اجلكم
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خيرنا جميعا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## krazios (14 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## hadou1969 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نادى الريان (13 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسلمت يداك


----------

